# Tommy Emmanuel



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

Saw him in concert in Montreal last night. Jaw-droppingly good. This guy is practically inhuman. You owe it to yourself as a guitarist to go see him at least once in concert. Just try not to get too discouraged!

DT


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Was there too. This guy has so much energy on stage!!! And can he beat his guitars. You feel humble in front of so much talent...


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Going to see him this evening.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

*T.O. show*

Caught the Toronto show last night in an old church, which is quite small with great acoustics. Awe inspiring player, Chet to Django, country, jazz, boogie, blues-you name it. Still trying to get my head around how he made the guitar sound like a harp with about 40 strings, finger picking and plucking harmonics at mind boggling speed. Did a great Beatles medley, pulling the capo off mid-song without missing a beat in Here Comes The Sun. Towards the end of the show he also started beating on the guitar with his hands and then a drummer's brush (also using the vocal mike as a "drum"), and sounded like a whole percussion section. Then he got some great delay going and created an amazing atmospheric piece. Never a dull moment - I'd go and see him again tomorrow.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Never seen him live but I do have a dvd and he is definetly awesome! Didn't know he was in the area! Any more concerts?


----------

